# Panic attacks



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

Does anyone here have panic attacks now due to having IBS? I'm not sure if I have them, can anyone tell me some common symptoms if you get them?


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Hi:Here's the definition of Panic Attacks and symptoms from the Family Doctor.org. What is panic disorder? Panic disorder is a common condition in which a person has episodes of intense fear or anxiety that occur suddenly (often without warning). These episodes--called panic attacks--can last from minutes to hours. They may occur only once in a while, or they may occur quite frequently. The cause, or "trigger," for these attacks may not be obvious. What happens during a panic attack? Panic attacks are associated with physical symptoms that include:Shaking Feeling that your heart is pounding or racing Sweating Chest pain Shortness of breath Feeling that you are choking Nausea Cramping Dizziness Out-of-body feeling Tingling or numb feeling in your hands Chills or hot flashesA person may also have an extreme fear of losing control, going crazy or dying during a panic attack. It is very rare for a person to have all of these symptoms at once. However, the presence of at least 4 symptoms strongly suggests a diagnosis of panic disorder. Just the fear of having a panic attack is often enough to trigger the symptoms. This is the basis for a condition called agoraphobia. A person who has agoraphobia finds it difficult to leave home (or another safe area) because he or she is afraid of having a panic attack in public or not having an easy way to escape if the symptoms start.Many of the symptoms that occur during a panic attack are the same as the symptoms of diseases of the heart, lungs, intestines or nervous system. The similarities between panic disorder and other diseases may add to the person's fear and anxiety during and after a panic attack. I used to get panic attacks for a couple of years and had 1 or 2 in the months following 9/11. If you continue to get them you should consult your doctor or a psychiatrist, both of whom can help you.Good luck and feel better,


----------



## Krystyn (May 25, 2002)

An additional fact the article did not touch on: True panic attacks generally last 30 minutes with a peak around the 10-minute mark. This info is from an Abnormal Psych textbook, so please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

Yeah, I use to get them really badly. Now just occasionally. The ones I get occasionally are related to the IBS I believe. I seem much more likely to get them when I'm having a tough time with the IBS.They're a pain in the ass.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Sorry I posted it in the wrong box...see RE (one above)


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I am 29, but when I was 27 or 28 I started getting them. I didn't know what they were at first. They started mild (more like dizziness and a little nausea)--usually when I was sitting in church--I was scared that I couldn't get up from the pew if I needed. BUT, then they started getting worse! I would get them in the grocery store or Target. I was almost afraid to leave my house.







I got on Zoloft and have been on it since. I now take 100mg each night. I don't know what I would have done without this medication! Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## NicoleXX (Jun 4, 2002)

I have a lot of panic attacks. In the winter it was better but now I have the attacks if I go out: shopping, meeting friends... I always get panic. I just want to stay at home. A few days ago I was in a supermarket. Suddenly I get a big panic, I began to sweat and I also got an attack of dizziness. I just run out and went home. I hate this aatacks Iï¿½m feeling always very helples...


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Nicole,Sorry to hear that things have been so rough for you. Please get some help! That is no way to live your life. I have been there and you can break this cycle. See a counselor and talk to you doctor about medications.


----------



## Jenn516 (Jul 17, 2002)

I get panic attacks as well (more like overwhelming axiety). Especially, if I am somewhere that I know is not close to home where I feel comfortable using the bathroom. I continually dwell on the fact that I might have an episode and constantly think what am I going to do if I feel like I have to go to the bathroom. I have a very difficult time enjoying myself because I am consumed by this thought. I believe it has caused a type of generalized anxiety disorder. It wasn't always this way for me. I've been taking Buspar (which is an anti anxiety agent) and I can't say that it's really helped too much (I've tried other medications as well). Just to let you know, you're not the only one out there.


----------



## shawnhulette (May 7, 2002)

I agree with Jenn5816I am the same way.I think so much about if my stomach is going to hurt that I have terrible anxiety and it makes my IBS worse!I was on Paxil for a month, but it made me tired and my mom freaked out when I told her because she said there was like a ton of bad side-effects, but I think I should get back on it.Because all i do is think.....I would like to maybe try something else though, maybe Xanax??? Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Hi







Just thought you might like to know that there is a website that's a lot like this one for panic/anxiety disorder. It has a really nice BB like Jeffrey Roberts has set up here.The Anxiety Panic Internet Resource (tAPir)"Find out about treatment and self-help for panic disorders, agoraphobia, and OCD." http://www.algy.com/anxiety/


----------



## belly (Jul 18, 2000)

I am the same way. I can't even work because all I think about is if I'll get pains or have to go. It's debilitating for me...Anxiety every morning...


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I am a very good softball player and have enjoyed the game for 20 years now. However, since recently being diagnosed with IBS, I had a severe panic attack 2 weeks ago in the middle of a game. I passed out in the middle of playing right field, with my entire team watching me, along with bleachers full of people. I had started to feel an IBS attack coming on, and felt under a lot of pressure, because I am currently on a competition co-ed team, and because we have to have even number of boys vs. girls on each team, I knew I couldn't get sick right then. We usually have a back up boy and a back up girl, but lo and behold, not this week. I had to make up some sorry excuse about the flu, and heat, and that is why I passed out. I have found that when one of these attacks of panic is coming on, I sit up in a chair, very straight, and breathe deeply in and out. It seems to help. I also have began listening to different calming sounds while I am having one if I am home. I have a Sleep Sounds machine that I got at Target for like $20 that has different soothing sounds on it, like ocean waves, rain, stream, summer night, white noise, and a heartbeat. The heartbeat one seems to work best for me. It also helps to use that at night so I don't worry about the next day. This website has also helped me out a lot. Hope you can get it under control, I know how bad it feels.


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

I got lucky and my panic attacks went away when I finally got diagnosed, I had no idea what was wrong with me. I was on 20mg Imipranine for awhile but I get sick a lot and you can't take cold medicine when you're on that stuff. I can't get a damn break!


----------



## melliebellie (Jul 20, 2002)

Cognitive behavioral therapy has a very high rate of success with panic/anxiety disorders. Why not see a counselor at school who should be trained in this type of therapy and can maybe help you to get over feeling like this. I am currently undergoing this type of therapy as well as taking Buspar for intense anxiety related to IBS. I can hardly sit in a classroom anymore so I decided that I have to try to sort this out.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

melliebellie,how has the buspar worked for you so far? i have been battling the "sitting-in-class" anxieties for many years now, and trying to finish my undergrad after dealing with my ibs-d the past 2 years.i was trying to librax to calm down my symptoms and it's made things a lot worse in many ways.how far into cognitive behavioral therapy are you? how has it been so far?i hope you're doing well with your classroom anxieties. i've been battling mine for years and have improved with it, only to be spiraling a bit out of control again right now. gotta find something that works, now.







tell me how you're doing with the buspar, and the cbt. good luck.methical


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

When I am having a panic attack I try and drink water I dunno why but it helps or to try and get air if you can (e.g. walking) or playing music.But the best way to address is to cry don't be ashamed to cry and especially when there is no-one around.These are just things that tend to and not always help me.jamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

hey--i know i tend to freak out, particularly in relation to IBS. i feel it a little when i know i'll have to be somewhere for a long time where i can't leave, like a long car ride, or an exam at school. but i've learned to just not think about it too much, and it seems to be ok. the things that will still freak me out though are if i get lost (like trying to drive somewhere) and i don't know where i can stop or how to get back home, or if i'm stuck in really bad traffic jams. so i totally think it's because when i get stressed in a situation like this, it makes me feel sick and then i freak out cause i have no one / no where to go to if i have an ibs attack.but i think i've been doing ok handling it without drugs. when i'm in a situation that stresses me out, i just try and tell myself that as long as i keep my wits about me and keep breathing, i'll find my way out of the situation. and remind myself that stressing doesn't help me get out faster. and the other thing that is really scary, but has helped alot is pushing myself to do things that scare me or stress me out. like i'll go on a road trip, or go somewhere during rush hour instead of avoiding it. and the thing is that after a while, i started realizing that usually things go fine. and when they don't go fine, i've always found a way to deal with it, and been ok in the end. it kinda builds up your confidence so fewer and fewer things will make you panick. of course when it goes more badly, it might set you back, but if you don't keep fighting, you'll just end up housebound, scared to go out, and that's no way to live. don't let the ibs and panick attacks control you! fight back!midge.


----------

